# Richfield Police Investigating Man’s Death Involving Wood Chipper



## under_the_hill (May 18, 2018)

Title from the CBS story - http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/05/16/richfield-man-dead-landscaping-accident/

This is from a thread on Reddit. I don't know his exact relation to this story. He also linked to this picture.


"Chipper got clogged, happens from time to time. Newbie loading, wiry oak both probable led to the jam.

There are ways to clear the jam safely, though they can be a chore.

There is a heavy metal shield that completely covers the anvil. For those that dont know, they anvil is a 3 inch thick, 3 foot diameter solid steel wheel that the blades mount to. This big ass heavy steel wheel is no joke, hence the heavy duty cover.

You can open the cover to remove debris, but removing the cover unplugs a safety switch that will prevent the machine from running. Of course, a guy could jump the switch, or use an old plug off another machine, or use some other basic way to defeat this safety feature. Doing so however, will allow the machine to spin the anvil, which doesnt **** around, with no protective cover. Bold move Cotton.

This pic is from yesterday. You can see half of the anvil exposed, due to the cover being gone. This is unusual because the cover is hinged (you can see the hinge pipe on the top of the remaining cover section).

Long story short: faster way to clear a jam is to remove cover and start the machine. Anvil/blades started spinning and hit the movable half of the anvil cover and sent it flying, into guys head. Now he is dead."

https://www.reddit.com/r/OSHA/comments/8k9gc6/override_safety_lockout_switch_when_clearing_a/


----------



## blades (May 19, 2018)

can't seem to correct the hurry up and geterdone anyway possible mindset. the gene pool for this type does seem to get cleansed rather regularly though.


----------



## arathol (May 19, 2018)

Lots of assuming going on here...that story does not make a lot of sense.


----------



## under_the_hill (May 19, 2018)

Here is a better explanation, video at link with additional information, plus a link within the story.

http://kstp.com/news/medical-examin...led-wood-chipper-incident-bill-pipes/4913449/

"The Hennepin County Medical Examiner has officially identified the man killed in a wood chipper incident Wednesday in Richfield.

Family members had already identified the man as Bill Pipes. The incident occurred on the 7000 block of James Avenue South just after 2:30 p.m. Wednesday.

A witness said a tree removal service was taking down a tree in the area. While they were putting parts of the tree in a wood chipper, the machine became clogged. 

While trying to unclog it, a piece of metal dislodged and struck Pipes.

The medical examiner said the official cause of death was blunt force head and neck injuries."


----------



## under_the_hill (May 19, 2018)

http://kstp.com/news/one-killed-richfield-landscaping-accident/4910830/?cat=1

"Pipes is the father of six children."


----------



## b fish (Jun 4, 2018)

I feel for his family. Wood Chippers Are Deadly!


----------



## 250R (Jun 6, 2018)

There's got to be a better way to unclog a chippa.


----------



## b fish (Jun 6, 2018)

I Agree! I think when all is working well people become complacent . Then, something like this happens! What a Shame! I feel for all involved.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 14, 2018)

HOLY MACKEREL....WHAT A WAY TO GO! SEEN A NEIGHBOR LOSE 1/2 AN ARM IN AN OLD CHIPPER YEARS BACK BUT THE BIG INDUSTRIAL CHIPPERS WILL EAT YOU UP QUICK! YIKES!


----------



## 250R (Dec 14, 2018)

NO need for all caps please. ^


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 16, 2018)

YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE TO SAY A WORD ABOUT IT. IM A DISABLED VET WITH EYE ISSUES AND IT HELPS ME TO SEE AND BE ABLE TO READ WHAT IM TYPING. DOESNT SEEM TO BOTHER ANYONE ELSE.


----------



## 250R (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for your service! Please explain your eye issues.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 16, 2018)

GREW UP IN A LOGGING FAMILY AND MY GRANDFATHER OWNED A LOGGING COMPANY IN SOUTHERN OREGON. BEEN IN THE BRUSH AND RUNNING A SAW SINCE I WAS AROUND 12 AND IM 51 NOW. DONT FALL TIMBER ANYMORE AS IVE HAD OVER 40 SURGERIES PUTTING ME BACK TOGETHER. GOT OUT OF THE ARMY AND CAME BACK TO THE FAMILY LOGGING BIZ AND A FEW YRS IN ROLLED A GRAPPLE SKIDDER ON YARDER TYPE GROUND SO I GOT TORE UP AGAIN AND WORSE. MY EYES WILL BE CLEAR AS CAN BE AND THEN BLUR FOR MINUTES AT A TIME AND THEN GO SOLID AGAIN. STINKS AND ITS MORE ANNOYING THEN ANYTHING ELSE BUT BETTER THEN BEING DEAD. WHATS WITH YOUR THIRD DEGREE?

STILL DO FIRE BREAKS AND THINNING FROM TIME TO TIME FOR FRIENDS ETC. AS WELL AS FALL SOME STUFF FOR FOLKS WHEN NEED BE. CUT SOME FIREWOOD ETC. PRETTY MUCH RETIRED FROM HEAVY STUFF IN THE BRUSH....TOO TORE UP.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 16, 2018)

I DONT SEE MODERATOR NEXT TO YOUR NAME AND WITH 179 POSTS IM DOUBTING YOU WOULD BE SO WHAT S THE DEAL WITH ACTING AS SUCH? READ THE RULES AND DIDNT SEE ANYTHING ABOUT TYPING IN ALL BOLD CAPS EITHER! YOU BORED OR WHAT?


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 16, 2018)

SO WHATS NEXT....??? YOU WANT TO SEE MY DD214 AND MY DISABILITY RATING FROM THE FEDS OR WHAT?


----------

